# Moving to Mexico City



## Benny87 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I've just been offered a positions in Mexico City and Dubai. Pretty much the exact same role (sales). Initially in Mexico will have a $470 a month rent allowance and $600 a month wages plus commission.

Generally looking for information about what i could rent for that per month (am looking online but any extra pointers would be great), tax i'd be liable to pay and generally what it's like to live in Mexico City. 

I'm 23, male with no ties holding me back and will be taking one of the positions, any information would be great.

Thanks


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

You can find rentals in any price range in Mexico City. At $470 US, your options won't be fantastic but since you're single and only probably need a small place, I'll bet you can find something that will be in a reasonable neighborhood and make you content.

You'll be happier if you sell stuff since $600 a month seems a little thin to me for living in "el DF". But you can survive on that much if you just practice a little frugality. Your commissions would give you extra money to enjoy life more.


----------



## cairolien (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes it will be ok for a small comfortable place in a good neighbourhood.


----------



## Benny87 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I should be fully starting the process of moving over in the next few days, any recommendations on opening bank accounts, general living advice etc.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

What is the salary range if you are a decent salesperson? I'd hate to try to live in Mexico City on less than 2,000USD/month as you won't enjoy many luxuries... It's not THAT CHEAP.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> What is the salary range if you are a decent salesperson? I'd hate to try to live in Mexico City on less than 2,000USD/month as you won't enjoy many luxuries... It's not THAT CHEAP.


I agree. I travel to DF twice a month and have noticed its not cheap even for small things. For the amount the poster will be getting paid per month I doubt he can find something more than just a studio apt....in a GOOD area.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

> I'd hate to try to live in Mexico City on less than 2,000USD/month as you won't enjoy many luxuries.


As has been noted in other threads, it all depends on your lifestyle. For some people, the $1070 usd (= $13,000 mxn) base salary that the original poster mentioned would be plenty to live on.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> As has been noted in other threads, it all depends on your lifestyle. For some people, the $1070 usd (= $13,000 mxn) base salary that the original poster mentioned would be plenty to live on.


True, but he's a 23-year-old single European guy. He's going to want to go out, go to nice bars, take weekend trips to the beach, etc. That's not going to happen on 1,000USD a month in Mexico City.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ExpatPumpkin said:


> True, but he's a 23-year-old single European guy. He's going to want to go out, go to nice bars, take weekend trips to the beach, etc. That's not going to happen on 1,000USD a month in Mexico City.


I agree if you eat out, drink a lot and travel, it won't go far. But we don't know anything about how he wants to live. If you spend all your time on Facebook and playing video games, it might be plenty, to mention but one example.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I agree if you eat out, drink a lot and travel, it won't go far. But we don't know anything about how he wants to live. If you spend all your time on Facebook and playing video games, it might be plenty, to mention but one example.


Good point


----------



## contrasena (Jan 28, 2011)

It really depends on your lifestyle - the people here who think you can't have a good lifestyle for under 2000 USD a month are probably used to a lifestyle that one might consider a bit pampered. If you're adventurous and young, you can live okay on half of that. And you can still get to the beach. Heck, someone I know knows of a way to get to Cuernavaca and back for like under 100 pesos.

Getting a roommate and taking the subway everywhere makes your cost of living that much lower. Mexico City is not expensive - anything that's expensive in DF is expensive in all of Mexico (like imported goods or electronics). Rent is the other thing that can be relatively pricey compared to the rest of Mexico, but other than that, a litre of Lala costs about the same in Zacatecas as it does in Zapopan or Mixcoac.

REALITY check, people


----------

